# Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!



## DaxTrose (18. September 2010)

*Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!*

Ich greife einfach mal ein Kommentar von BigBubby auf:



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei techn. Details wären. Die p4-p8 kabel sollten ca 2-4  cm länger werden, da es bei einigesn Gehäusen (p-183 z.B.) extrem knapp  oder zu kurz ist, es hinterm MB lang zu legen.



Diese Meinung teile ich zu 100% mit BigBubby. Ich habe sogar beim Tausch vom Dark Power P7 Pro 650W auf das Dark Power P8 750W bemerkt, dass es noch etwas kürzer geworden ist und ich es jetzt nicht mehr hinter das Mainboard bekomme. 

Da die Kabel Modular sind, vielleicht könnt ihr ja extra lange Kabel zusätzlich anbieten. An dieser Stelle komme ich zur nächsten Frage:
Wenn ihr den 24 ATX Strang auch Modular machen würdet, könnte man dann auch zwischen verschiedenen Längen wählen. Ich persönlich fände es sehr hilfreich und würde sogar 10,- Euro für ein passendes ATX Kabel springen lassen!


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2010)

*AW: Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!*

Das finde ich schön an Enermax. Die verkaufen auch ihre Kabel für CM Netzteile einzeln. Wenn nicht z.B. bei alternate angeboten, kann man da direkt nachfragen. Habe so mein 2tes 4xSata Kabel bekommen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (21. September 2010)

*AW: Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei techn. Details wären. Die p4-p8 kabel sollten ca 2-4 cm länger werden, da es bei einigesn Gehäusen (p-183 z.B.) extrem knapp oder zu kurz ist, es hinterm MB lang zu legen.


Eigentlich sind unsere Kabelstränge, insbesondere bei dem Dark Power Pro und dem Straight Power, überdurchschnittlich lang (550mm beim Staight Power und 600mm beim Dark Power Pro), damit sie auch gut in größeren PCs verlegt werden können. 
Wir werden uns aber das P183 mal genauer anschauen. Danke für den Hinweis!


DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar beim Tausch vom Dark Power P7 Pro 650W auf das Dark Power P8 750W bemerkt, dass es noch etwas kürzer geworden ist und ich es jetzt nicht mehr hinter das Mainboard bekomme.


Das CPU Kabel von P7 und P8 sind beide 600mm lang, bist du dir sicher, dass das Kabel kürzer ist und es nicht an der anderen Anordnung der Anschlüsse am Netzteil liegt?


DaxTrose schrieb:


> Da die Kabel Modular sind, vielleicht könnt ihr ja extra lange Kabel zusätzlich anbieten. An dieser Stelle komme ich zur nächsten Frage:
> Wenn ihr den 24 ATX Strang auch Modular machen würdet, könnte man dann auch zwischen verschiedenen Längen wählen. Ich persönlich fände es sehr hilfreich und würde sogar 10,- Euro für ein passendes ATX Kabel springen lassen!


Das Anbieten von Kabelsätzen ist im Moment von unserer Seite nicht geplant. Ich hab dieses Feedback aber an das Produktmanagement weitergeleitet, mal schauen, was die daraus machen .


----------



## DaxTrose (21. September 2010)

*AW: Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Das CPU Kabel von P7 und P8 sind beide 600mm lang, bist du dir sicher, dass das Kabel kürzer ist und es nicht an der anderen Anordnung der Anschlüsse am Netzteil liegt?



Das kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass der Stecker am Netzteil weiter weg ist als beim P7. Aber ich habe zum Vergleich beide Kabel nebeneinander gelegt und das Kabel vom P8 ist etwas (ca. 1,5cm) kürzer. Mein Gehäuse ist das Lian Li PC-A 70B und das Netzteil habe ich unten.


----------



## BigBubby (21. September 2010)

*AW: Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!*

Allgemein dazu. Was wohl viele NT Hersteller nicht beachten ist, dass das Netzteil unten nicht immer mit Lüfter nach unten gerichtet eingebaut werden und deshalb zusätzlich die breite des Netzteils nach hinten überwunden werden muss, bevor es überhaupt hoch kann.


----------



## BigBubby (24. September 2010)

*AW: Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!*

Hatte heute das Antec 900 mit einem Bequite Netzteil auf dem Tisch (Straightpower). Das ging gar nicht. Weder hinter der Rückwand, noch entlang der Rückseite. Ich musste es quer über den Towerkühler legen.


----------



## Bruce112 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!*

hiermit will ich auch mein saft abgeben Feedback 

hatte vorher ne E6 serie Straight power die P4 und P8 kabeln waren 60 cm lang

nach den ersatz zu E7 serie 600 watt Straight power sind die P4 P8 kabeln 
55cm 

also bequiet das geht garnicht .

hab zwar den Antec Three hundert wo unten der Netzteil eingebaut wird ich hab den grade noch hinbekommen neben den mainboard zu verlegen .

und ausserdem braucht keiner mehr ne Floppy anschlüße die totalle schwachsinn .

und ne Gamer Pc gehaüse wird auch zu 95 %  der netzteil unten verbaut .

heutzutage sollten die P4 P8 anschlüße minumum 60 cm lang sein und nicht Kürzer ,oder halt ne verlängerungskabel die in den verpackung automatisch drin ist .

ihr könntet die pcie express strom kabel 5cm kürzer machen ,ich versteh nicht wie euer marketing abteilung da an solche krumme zahlen kommt ,
welcher schlaumeier bekommt soche ideen eigentlich .ich wette die leute die sowas anordnen die kein plan vonn gehäuse haben .


----------



## BigBubby (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kabelmanagement und die Länge der p4-p8 Kabel!*

Ich brauche Floppy anschluss für Soundkarte


----------

